# استراحة الحصن > الحانة >  مجموعة اخبار تكنلوجيا لعام 2013 جميلة

## brushzone

*مجموعة من المقالات الجميلة للتكنلوجيا عام 2013*


*“سامسونج”: الأجهزة القابلة للارتداء تلقى قبولًا لدى المستهلكين*

http://www.brushzone.info/spnews.asp?record_id=42



*سحابة قاتلة تهدد بتدمير كوكب الارض عام 2014*

http://www.brushzone.info/spnews.asp?record_id=43


*أبرز قصص التكنولوجيا لعام 2013*

http://www.brushzone.info/spnews.asp?record_id=46

----------

